# Boston Butt on sale



## foozer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hormel butts on sale at Hy-Vee in Ames, Iowa for $.99 per pound. If you live near a Hy-Vee you may want to check it out.


----------



## invader q (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow.  Thanks for the tip.  Will stop by there on the way home.


----------



## welder (Jan 26, 2008)

Wish we had one of those store in Ky that a great deal on butts


----------



## mr.br0wn (Jan 26, 2008)

*that is a great price I just paid $1.39\lb @ Costco*


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats a good price. I was just looking at the store tonight and they didn't have a single butt in the case. All they had was a few butt steaks. Maybe next time.

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah........we get that type of sale bout once a month.......picked up a 4 pounder for summer sausage.........


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 26, 2008)

i just bought a 12 pounder for some bacon at 1.79.nice deal for you


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just bought a pork shoulder from Vons at .87 cents a pound. I need more freezer space!


----------



## allen (Jan 26, 2008)

Bought 2 Fri. gettong more today


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 26, 2008)

Shop-rite had pork butts $1.01 lb  picked up about 12 lbs myself, also a few lbs of neck bones for sp sauce for 59cents lb.


----------



## bubba t (Jan 28, 2008)

...Butts are running 99 cents this week here too.....Hmmm, nothin wrong with good priced butt every once in a while!!


----------



## adamj812 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, boston butt bacon?   I assume you just cure the whole thing and smoke it?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 28, 2008)

de-bone it first...........then cure it..........its called buckboard bacon


----------



## the_usc_2001 (Jan 30, 2008)

Piggly Wiggly here in Columbia, SC has butts for 99 cent a pound this week also.


----------



## tnelson42345 (Jan 31, 2008)

They have Boston Butts Pork loins for sale at my local grocery store. Is this what I want for pulled pork?

I apologize for a stupid question :)


----------



## crockadale (Jan 31, 2008)

Boston butt yes, Pork loins no.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

if they are advertising it as a boston butt pork loin.........no such thing.......its either a butt or a loin..............pull the butt.....turn the loin into candian bacon


----------



## tnelson42345 (Jan 31, 2008)

My mom told me it was a Boston Butt Pork Loin for $1.18. Well I got there and realized the difference. The Boston Butt was $.98! But they were in a two pack, but I guess that will allow me to mess one up on my first attempt :)


----------



## scatboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Where can i Buy Boston Butts in Florence SC ?  I need approx. 40 Lbs. the end of this week Thank you Johnn Scaturro.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 17, 2012)

Try Wally World, grocery stores or butchers.

Pork butt is also know by the following names, or some combination thereof:

[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Boston shoulder roast[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Boston roast[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Boston butt[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Shoulder butt[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Shoulder blade roast[/font]
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]​[/font]http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/porkbuttselect.html#othernames


----------



## alelover (Sep 17, 2012)

Try Food Lion or Harris Teeter. Sometimes Lowes has them on sale too.


----------

